

White House: "We expect" Hong Kong to comply with Snowden extradition [video] - Lightning
http://www.cbsnews.com/8301-250_162-57590589/white-house-we-expect-hong-kong-to-comply-with-snowden-extradition/

======
RexRollman
I know how they feel. I expected the White House to comply with the
Constitution.

~~~
u2328
What made you expect that? It's not like Obama campaigned on the promise of
reforming domestic spying or increasing+- transparency in government... _OH
WAIT A MINUTE THOSE WERE SOME OF HIS BIGGEST PROMISES_.

~~~
untog
_SOME OF HIS BIGGEST PROMISES_

They really, really weren't. Domestic surveillance was one of the smallest,
least talked about topics in Obama's election. Any, if we're honest about it,
will also be in 2016. Hacker News is working itself up into a frenzy about it,
but the country at large _does not care_.

~~~
u2328
Really, because there's a lot of video going around of 2007 Obama debating
2013 Obama on domestic spying.

44% of the country cares. Dare not dismiss the a minority opinion just because
it's _just_ under the threshold of the majority.

~~~
untog
A video being popular now does not indicate that it was popular in 2008.

Don't get me wrong, I know Obama talked about the topic. I just think that
very, very few people voted on the basis of what he said.

That also applies to the 44% figure. Yes, they care. But come voting time,
will they vote on the basis of the NSA or on the economy? I'd place a large
wager that it'll be the latter.

------
octagonal
Sure they do. But are they expecting China to comply with them?

------
qwertzlcoatl
> Later Saturday, a senior administration official added an additional
> statement: "If Hong Kong doesn't act soon, it will complicate our bilateral
> relations and raise questions about Hong Kong's commitment to the rule of
> law."

The rule of law can't have any meaning if it only applies when it fits your
protocol.

~~~
GoodIntentions
faustrecht is a pretty straight forward protocol

------
coldcode
I expect Hong Kong to tell them f*ck off.

------
danenania
I'm glad to see that the US government is being predictably stupid about this.
Making public demands and veiled threats is probably the best possible way to
ensure that HK and China won't cooperate.

------
gesman
Every girl expects to be married to the man who took her virginity.
Expectations...

~~~
cdash
What the hell does this misogynist statement have to do with this article?

~~~
ChikkaChiChi
I'm a man and I expected to marry the first woman I had sex with. Not sure how
that comment was misogynistic.

